# Riptropin Id'ing



## FordFan (Apr 20, 2012)

Take a look at these pics.  Is this legit Riptropin?  The cap matches pics I've seen, but the box and vials are plain.  There was "stick on" labels included.  Yes, the middle pic is one that has be reconstituted.


----------



## gulfcoast (Apr 20, 2012)

Caps and pak look legit.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Cap have the correct design but the color is off. Other than that nothing is legit about that. Real rips have a nice box with a scratch off code to check on the website and real labels. They come with a plastic bottom holder not a top and bottom. These are fake as shit. My guess is that they are just retopped generics. If you're lucky they might have some GH in them but they are NOT real riptropins at all. These came from Gear Depot right? If so they should NOT be labeling these as real riptropins. 

Do you plan to test them?


----------



## sityslicker (Apr 20, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Cap have the correct design but the color is off. Other than that nothing is legit about that. Real rips have a nice box with a scratch off code to check on the website and real labels. They come with a plastic bottom holder not a top and bottom. These are fake as shit. My guess is that they are just retopped generics. If you're lucky they might have some GH in them but they are NOT real riptropins at all. These came from Gear Depot right? If so they should NOT be labeling these as real riptropins.
> 
> Do you plan to test them?



I beg to differ. What he has is common if you don't request labels and boxes. Its done like this for security reasons. I've had them both in the original boxes and the ones posted above. Both were legit. The deep blue cap color looks good in the far left photo, but the other ones look light colored but it could just be the lighting. My verdict, legit.


----------



## maniac0614 (Apr 20, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> I beg to differ. What he has is common if you don't request labels and boxes. Its done like this for security reasons. I've had them both in the original boxes and the ones posted above. Both were legit. The deep blue cap color looks good in the far left photo, but the other ones look light colored but it could just be the lighting. My verdict, legit.




Nice to see you over here bro, And SITY is correct.


----------



## sityslicker (Apr 20, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> Nice to see you over here bro, And SITY is correct.



Thanks Maniac. I needed a change of scenery.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know if I agree with that. If riptropin makes a product and a specific box with specific labels and what not then why would they send some that are unlabeled? They specifically put verification codes on their website. That's pointless if they don't use the codes on the batches that they make. 

I'm not saying you're incorrect, you could have had GH that was good but if it's not in a riptropin box with a verification code and with legit labels, then they are not riptropins. It's pretty cut and dry. 

I've never seen ANY riptropins that come unlabeled or in a plain box. just doesn't make sense to me at all. The GH game is shady and this is also. Maybe more people with more riptropin experience can chime in.


----------



## FordFan (Apr 20, 2012)

I will be testing them. I'm running 2iu ed now. I will run the first vial then get a test. Just want to make sure it's safe before I inject 10 iu of something unknown.

They were purchased from a sponsor here.


----------



## gulfcoast (Apr 21, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I don't know if I agree with that. If riptropin makes a product and a specific box with specific labels and what not then why would they send some that are unlabeled? They specifically put verification codes on their website. That's pointless if they don't use the codes on the batches that they make.
> 
> I'm not saying you're incorrect, you could have had GH that was good but if it's not in a riptropin box with a verification code and with legit labels, then they are not riptropins. It's pretty cut and dry.
> 
> I've never seen ANY riptropins that come unlabeled or in a plain box. just doesn't make sense to me at all. The GH game is shady and this is also. Maybe more people with more riptropin experience can chime in.



Not trying to be a dick but u have no clue what ur talking about... Rips only come directly from two places and when received directly from either one of them they look exactly like that. Not going into their procedures but somebody has already posted the why and what.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 21, 2012)

Sloppy Thoes look oddly familiar for some reason...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tfm4as (Apr 25, 2012)

My rips came without labels on the vials but the box and tops all look the same.


----------



## FordFan (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been on 2iu for 8 days now. My hands are tight. Pretty tough to write with my pin. I'm trying to keep an open mind on them. But I'm feeling something on them. I want to test them, just unsure how 10iu is going to affect me. I'm also holding a good amt of water.


----------



## panteracfh (Apr 26, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I don't know if I agree with that. If riptropin makes a product and a specific box with specific labels and what not then why would they send some that are unlabeled? They specifically put verification codes on their website. That's pointless if they don't use the codes on the batches that they make.
> 
> I'm not saying you're incorrect, you could have had GH that was good but if it's not in a riptropin box with a verification code and with legit labels, then they are not riptropins. It's pretty cut and dry.
> 
> I've never seen ANY riptropins that come unlabeled or in a plain box. just doesn't make sense to me at all. The GH game is shady and this is also. Maybe more people with more riptropin experience can chime in.



I don't know rips personally so I don't know what the options are in terms of shipment.  I do know that other reputable brands (that we both have) are only shipped with labels and such when using the quick way.  That said, if these did not come from the main guy himself then I believe they should be fully labeled with the correct box etc.  Especially with the way the gh game is at the moment.

Just my 2c, best of luck.


----------



## tfm4as (Apr 27, 2012)

Although my vials came without labels on them, the labels were provided in the box. HOWEVER there is no scratch off code.


----------



## TBLAZIN (May 16, 2012)

i here these hold water, why do some brand do that and others not? do u just run a lower dosage and the water problem is solved?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Cap have the correct design but the color is off. Other than that nothing is legit about that. Real rips have a nice box with a scratch off code to check on the website and real labels. They come with a plastic bottom holder *not a top and bottom*. These are fake as shit. My guess is that they are just retopped generics. If you're lucky they might have some GH in them but they are NOT real riptropins at all. These came from Gear Depot right? If so they should NOT be labeling these as real riptropins.
> 
> Do you plan to test them?



The new ones have both a plastic top and bottom, BUT they are also in labeled boxes with the security features you mention.


----------



## tie80 (Jul 12, 2012)

I get them the same way from 1 of the main 2 guys that sells them. The labels and box's with verification codes get sent seperate. Not hard to figure out why. Use your heads and stop putting out all the methods these guys use to ship.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 13, 2012)

tie80 said:


> I get them the same way from 1 of the main 2 guys that sells them. The labels and box's with verification codes get sent seperate. Not hard to figure out why. Use your heads and stop putting out all the methods these guys use to ship.



LOL, but you just mention that they send the stuff seperate.


----------



## tie80 (Jul 13, 2012)

XYZ said:


> LOL, but you just mention that they send the stuff seperate.



lol Your right Sir. Please edit my post if you like. I don't know how. We should keep some things to private messages to keep things safe.


----------



## dossier31 (Dec 19, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I don't know if I agree with that. If riptropin makes a product and a specific box with specific labels and what not then why would they send some that are unlabeled? They specifically put verification codes on their website. That's pointless if they don't use the codes on the batches that they make.
> 
> I'm not saying you're incorrect, you could have had GH that was good but if it's not in a riptropin box with a verification code and with legit labels, then they are not riptropins. It's pretty cut and dry.
> 
> I've never seen ANY riptropins that come unlabeled or in a plain box. just doesn't make sense to me at all. The GH game is shady and this is also. Maybe more people with more riptropin experience can chime in.



this is actually how they are shipped from the primary distributors to the resellers. this is done for security reasons.. the gear is shipped in unlabeled boxes and vials, and the "shipping supplies" w/ labels are shipped to the resellers separately. some resellers take the time to unfold the the labeled boxes and repackage prior to shipping, and some just don't. my first reaction to this was the same as yours: why the fk would someone do this. but the labs for mine have proven they're legit.

i wouldn't stake legitimacy solely on the appearance or packaging.. best way to know definitively is to run a gh serum test. bang 10iu's to the delt 3.5 hrs before the test. you should seen numbers in the mid 20's to 30's


----------



## Nebraska24 (Jan 15, 2015)

Guys... REAL RIPs are not being made... only copies are being made... the company closed down... the box below will contain real GH however, NOT real rip... this is a FACT!!!  China is making every single copy you can think of including Anosome, Hyge, Jin etc... now getting real GH is the gravy... you cannot use the website, or even a pregnancy test any longer... the only way to know is getting blood work... if you look hard enough there is an online source... 2-4 iu for a week or so... then go get blood work done (take GH 3 hours prior to going for the appt.  this is when HGH levels are most affected!  Period!  No other way around it unless you get a script


----------



## SuperLift (Jan 21, 2015)

If they are from a while ago.  Nebraska, a lot of Chinese gh is bad, but certainly not all of it.  Ive tested multiple kits with excellent outcome


----------

